# Pellet Forum Sticky Links



## webbie

Here are some links that we can add to - for threads and other discussions which may need to be referred back to:


----------



## webbie

Video: How Wood Pellets are made - taken at New England Wood Pellet, Jaffrey, NH


----------



## begreen

Not sure if folks have already posted this info, but here are some pellet pricing and evaluation sites:

woodpelletprice.com
http://www.woodpelletreview.org/


----------



## jtakeman

Here's another pellet review site.

http://woodpelletreviews.com/

A thread with info on rebagged brands.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/51230/

2010/2011 reviews

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/60581/


----------



## SmokeyTheBear

This link is to a post by long time pellet stove owner Snowy Rivers explaining what one should be prepared to do if you are planing on getting and using a pellet stove.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/67895/


----------



## jtakeman

Here is a thread for a burnpot mod on the Enviro multifuel units to limit the carbon buildup in the burnpot. Should give longer burns before the whale starts singing in there! Should also help with the center agitator post wearing too quickly.

Thanks Wachusett for the idea. Maybe Enviro will see this and upgrade or at least test this for future burnpot liners. We should send them a link to the thread once we get them dialed in!

Enviro multifuel burnpot liner mod to reduce carbon buildup

Another thread on pellets slipping pat into the ash pan.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/81875/


----------



## jtakeman

Harman part numbers Eric posted.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...cret-so-guard-this-info-with-your-life.94568/


----------



## maraakate

begreen said:


> Not sure if folks have already posted this info, but here are some pellet pricing and evaluation sites:
> 
> http://www.woodpelletprice.com
> http://www.woodpelletreview.org/


Woodpelletprice.com no longer exists


----------



## begreen

maraakate said:


> Woodpelletprice.com no longer exists


updated, thanks


----------

